# Looking to buy a house: Permanent residency - combining marriage and cohabitation?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I am British and my wife is South African.

In *Feb 2016* I will be married for 4 years, but we have been together for an *additional 8 months*. 

Instead of waiting until feb 2017 (to make it 5 years of marriage) can I apply for permanent residency in June 2016? As we would have been together for 5 years including the time we have know each other?

We have a small baby and so looking to buy a property asap, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi 

Yes, you can apply for permanent residency based on your life partner relationship (before marriage) and marriage combined. 

You will however need to show proof of your relationship prior to February 2012.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Fynbos when u say show proof, what proof exactly will these be?


----------

